# What did you do to your ride today?



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I just got done pulling the AudioFormz roof off of my RZR, put down some weather stripping on my roll cage, and re-installed the roof. No more squeaking from the roof rubbing against the roll cage! While I was at it, I added some dielectric grease to all the electrical connections in the roof to prevent corrosion.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I moved mine to where im going to swap the front diff out. Then took a ride to the keys


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Pulled my clutches off to fix my belt eating problem.
Got it jacked up and. Started tearing it down to pull front diff.
Just working late. It's hard to dedicate the hours needed to getrdone fast. Just picking away


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Pulled my clutches off to fix my belt eating problem.
> Got it jacked up and. Started tearing it down to pull front diff.
> Just working late. It's hard to dedicate the hours needed to getrdone fast. Just picking away


I've got the same problem. Just not enough time. It took me 3 weeks, with my ride completely torn to pieces, to put the lift kit and portals on it.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

60hr weeks right now are a killer in this heat.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Me too! Do you work at a power plant too?


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

No. My job is not that glamorous🤫


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just spent 3 hours washing the RZR. That sucked.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

The least favorite part.
That black mud doesn't just hose off


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Nope. Pressure washer, foam cannon, and hand scrubbing. Blow drying, then a coat of Armor-All to the whole thing.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Absolutely pressure clean. 
And any spots you miss on the hand wash show up


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Did a oil change on my portals.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Picked up a used secondary clutch in really good condition. Disassembled it to inspect. Measure the shims so i know what's in there and installed my red spring


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SparkyPrep said:


> Did a oil change on my portals.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

SuperATV said:


>


Tyler, is it normal for there to be some very fine metal particles in the oil? Like, just giving the oil a silvery "sheen"?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Yep, just gear meshing. If you get chunks...you got problems...but the fine stuff is just from the gear meshing. 

And this is still Erik, btw... Lol! I guess I need to change my signature here.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

10/4. No chunks. Thanks!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Stared tearing down drivers side. Axle bearing in diff is shot. Teeth on the clutch. In diff for drivers side axle are sheared off? It looks like. Diff had some water in it when i drained it..
Ate dinner drank a beer and got lazy so that's as far as i got 😁






















I'm starting to believe the po was lazy
And little maintenance was done


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Also the drivers side axle looks pretty new.
But the little round snap ring on the end was broken when i pulled the axle out. 
Any ideas where i can get some?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any OEM parts place should have them. If they are aftermarket axles, I would get them from whoever the axles came from, to make sure you get the right one.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Called 2 stealerships no go. But i may have found someplace? We will see if it pans out.
Those rings are like top secret or something.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

[Yesterday] Gave the new tires a test. 2020 kodiak 450 on 28" mega mayhems. Stock clutches for now, it wasn't bad. 

Maines been in a drought most of the year so mud was a little hard to find.. and when we found some the holes were clearly carved out by 33"+ tires so I had no chance lol. Oh well, getting stuck beats working any day!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Blmpkn said:


> View attachment 23357
> 
> 
> [Yesterday] Gave the new tires a test. 2020 kodiak 450 on 28" mega mayhems. Stock clutches for now, it wasn't bad.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my new primary clutch over the weekend. Put a new red epi spring and rebushed my weights. I installed a new red secondary spring also that they recommended. Glad i did. There was about a 1 inch difference between old and new spring


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Front end is getting close for removal.
Eps and steering stem pretty much left to do. And diff mounting bolts














just need a few more hours in the day🤫


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Gave the kodiak a bath yesterday, and bought some bigger washers to go underneath the wing nuts that hold the 2-up seat on. The ones they provide left a little to be desired, too small. Also bought rubber caps to cover the ends of the u-bolts for the seat so stuff doesn't get so beat up bouncing around back there.

Planning on washing and re-oiling the air filter today, in prep for our trip to St. Agatha this weekend. 

Only put on 60ish miles since the last wash&re-oil.. but its miserably dusty in maine right now because of our drought. I'm sure it needs it. The first time I did it at 150 miles my blue filter was black lol.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my front diff out. Took about 5 minutes to find the sweet spot where it would slide right out. Overall not that hard to do imo.got the other one in and just about buttoned up. Will break this one down and see what took a 💩





























All new seals were installed.
Just have to reinstall my clutches and go tear some shat up. Hopefully just mud🤞


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got the front wheels back on. And a string line front end alignment🤫.
Don't do any high speed riding so it should be fine.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Searched far and wide for any little bit of mud we could yesterday. This hole was nasty a month ago, couldnt even make it half way with stock tires.. its about a foot lower now so it no problem for the mega mayhems.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Gave the RZR a bath and a complete detailing. Got it ready to enter it into the buggy show this weekend. Fingers crossed for first prize!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey, SlyDog, you should come out to the buggy show this Saturday. It is off of Fox Brown Road, near Indiantown.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Indiantown Chamber of Commerce - Welcome to Indiantown


Located in Western Martin County, the truly rural community of Indiantown remains unique to the rest of Florida's Treasure Coast.



www.indiantownchamber.com


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm not quite up and running yet.i may be by the weekend. Is it just a show?
What time is it at? I work till noon


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Could enter mine in the not so nice mudder section 😁


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just a show. Come out, see what people have got, see a concert, drink some beer.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Megatron looking clean, shiny, and ready to show off.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow. That shines up nice.
We'll have to fix that at bamboo one day .
She's looking bad asz


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah that looks great!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I gave a celebration of life thing to go to . if it's early enough I'm going to try and head that way.sounds fun
Got a busy day.
What time you there till?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I have to work, so I won't get there until 530pm. (Wife is showing the buggy in the morning)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hit a tree... lol Far as I can tell nothings messed up, I was only going 4mph and the left front tire caught a tree (Was a tight trail spot) it jared me pretty good and I Was worried I'd bent a tie-rod or a-arm but, everything looks fine and feels tight so..... I guess it's alright.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That's not a very productive thing to do to your ride 😆 lol. Got lucky nothing bent


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> I have to work, so I won't get there until 530pm. (Wife is showing the buggy in the morning)


How'd the show go?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh! I almost forgot. The show was great. Everyone had a great time. Couldn't have asked for a better turnout. Lots of music, beer, pretty girls, pretty rides. And....... I won best side by side!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

SparkyPrep said:


> Oh! I almost forgot. The show was great. Everyone had a great time. Couldn't have asked for a better turnout. Lots of music, beer, pretty girls, pretty rides. And....... I won best side by side!


That's great man..congrats!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Right on .thats great.
You guys under water out there yet?
All it does is seem to rain anymore.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh yea. So much water everywhere. We need some sunshine for a change.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

My trophy


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Cool trophy


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> Oh yea. So much water everywhere. We need some sunshine for a change.


We are going to have to put depth finders on if it keeps raining 😁


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Quit bragging about all your damn rain already! Lol. I hate this drooouuugghhhttttttt


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey, SATV, do you recognize the paperwork in the trophy photo?


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Found a hole that swallowed my 28"s! Woulda needed 35s at least lol


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I see you found some mud


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SparkyPrep said:


> Hey, SATV, do you recognize the paperwork in the trophy photo?


Lol!  I thought that looked familiar!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Put the engine brake in my new cover.
Shiney





























Hopefully get my clutches back on tomorrow


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I guess i double posted the pics somehow. Just incase you missed the first one 🙄


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got the clutches back on.new bolt and spring washers on the drive clutch. And new spring washers and locknut on driven clutch. New belt. And tourqed to spec.
Belt deflection measured at 23mm. So i think im good there








Getting close to running so i can break something else 🙄


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Disassembled my broken portal, and shipped to SATV for warranty repairs. Ordered a complete service kit for the RZR. Going to change all the fluids, oil filter, air filter, and spark plugs.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

You figure out what caused the carnage? Bearing?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

It just seems the teeth sheared off the gears, and then wrecked havoc inside the housing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hauled some logs.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Hauled asz 😁 .then the alarm went off. And had to go to work


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my clutch cover onlast night. Was going to fire it up before i put the plastic back on but battery was dead. Probably left radio on


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Well she's up and running.time for a test ride


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just ordered an "Extreme Badass" belt from SATV. Cleaned out my belt housing.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Ordered a brand new complete carburetor for my new-to-me 2001 Honda Foreman 450ES. Installed a 2" lift kit on it from HighLifter. Put on 27" ITP Blackwaters. Looking good. Not running great.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rode it around the property. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> Ordered a brand new complete carburetor for my new-to-me 2001 Honda Foreman 450ES. Installed a 2" lift kit on it from HighLifter. Put on 27" ITP Blackwaters. Looking good. Not running great.


Jetting issue?
Aftermarket carb?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I just bought a new, OEM carb for it. I figured that with a completely new carb, that should eliminate any problems at all.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Greased all fittings on the Polaris. Put too much grease in one of the ball joints, and blew out the rubber boot. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fixed the little wires that keep the front box lid from flipping too far open. AGAIN....... for like the 3rd time.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Finally got around to tearing down my Extra front dif to see what was broken. When i removed driver's side axle i noticed. Clip on the end of the axle was missing . guess po tryed to put in a new axle.
Found the clip and some spider gear teeth.
Ring and pinion look perfect


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Replaced a ball joint on the Polaris. I HATE SNAP RINGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That Snap Ring get you 😁


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I fought that snap ring for TWO HOURS


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like that snap ring was kicking asz and taking names.
Make you want to have a cold one


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Absolutely nothing for a change 😁


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Dropped of the Honda at the repair shop. Got to get it perfect before Muddy Valentine, and I just dont have time to work on it. So, I bit the bullet, and gave it to someone else to fix.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That's when you know your busy.
When you send your ride to the shop.
Unless it's something you just can't do


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Ordered a clutch kit from vforce john
For my brute 750. Nice guy.Going to take out the epi stuff,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He knows his stuff for sure.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Told him what the intended purpose is and tire
Size. Said he knows what i need.told him ship it. No questions asked


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Took a few laps around the house through the snow yesterday. Only 2-1/2 months to go until the trails open! Can't effing wait.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Picked up the Polaris from the repair shop. It’s not 100%, but on short notice, it’s ready enough for Muddy Valentine! I’m back baby!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my vfj clutch kit today
There are definitely some differences in the springs just by looking at them compared to the. Extra red epi springs i replaced a few months back.
Weights are definitely different than the 54 epi ones. New ones are adjustable. They are pre tuned for my setup.















Can't wait to put them in.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Got the rear portion of the lift in the 450 today, waiting on spring compressors to arrive to do the front.

Advertised as a 1.5" and it ended up netting me 2.25" lol. Up to 14.5" clearance under the rear end.The little 450 makes its 28"s look small now, definitely need bigger tires!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That sucks when you have to buy bigger tires


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> That sucks when you have to buy bigger tires


It does and it doesn't haha. New tires are always nice, but the hit to the wallet hurts a touch. Especially for big tires. Considering the tires I have now are barely worn im hoping I can recoup most of what I paid for them, that'll pay for at least 3 of the 4 new ones.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I was only kidding.😁
I'm always up to put bigger tires on anything that goes in the mud.
Gotta pay to play
That would be good if you can recoup some money from selling other tires.
Depending on the type of riding you do.
A bigger tire isn't always a good thing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i hosed mine off... she was covered in saw dust from working in the shop. lol


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> I was only kidding.😁
> I'm always up to put bigger tires on anything that goes in the mud.
> Gotta pay to play
> That would be good if you can recoup some money from selling other tires.
> ...


Not as much straight mud riding as id like to be honest, but once we find a good hole I want the best chance I can get at it haha.

I do plan on buying a set of dedicated trail tires this year though, for when im relatively sure things will be on the dryer side. Gotta replace my damn truck first though, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah you need the truck to haul around your 4 wheeler. Unless you ride out from your house


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Installed my mudder clutch kit and weights after work. Its shiting and getting on concrete.😁😁😁😁😁
Putting it in the mud all weekend long so that will be the test.
Bringing extra axles and a belt.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Blmpkn said:


> View attachment 23421
> 
> 
> Got the rear portion of the lift in the 450 today, waiting on spring compressors to arrive to do the front.
> ...


Looking bad asz


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Yeah you need the truck to haul around your 4 wheeler. Unless you ride out from your house


Used to be able to ride right from the house, not since we moved into the new place though. Only downside. But.. got a big garage now! Lol.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Bigger garage is always nice.
Gives you room for more toys


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Broke it 😁


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Broke it 😁


 Pics!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Blmpkn said:


> Pics!


When i get it apart. Just one of the rear u Joints engine side
Thing that sucks was i have a spare but somehow i didn't bring it.wtf
At least i had 2 solid days of mudding before it went bad.
Shity Chinese ujoint.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Can am 1000mr with 15 hrs on it








Had to clean grizzly radiator


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Got the new bumper on the RZR. Replaced my driver's side steering stops, and that fixed my rubbing issue. Fixed the body panel that broke from the rubbing. Fixed my onboard cooler's latches.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sent my exhaust out last week to hmf to get a new core installed


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Bought the wheeler something new to ride on


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice! Too bad about that blue oval on the front. 🤣 JK. Congradulations!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice ride


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks!

I haggled the dealer down an amount im happy with, AND bargained for them to supply and Install a leveling kit. It goes in Friday, along with some 32" m/t's and it gets its break in oil change.

Can't wait to see how she hauls the wheeler. Miles better than my 2010 4cyl ranger I'm sure haha.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Ranger probably didn't like going up hills with the 4 wheeler in the back

Good strategy 😁 getting the 4 wheeler first.
If you got the truck first the ol lady probably want you to buy the 4 wheeler


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Ranger probably didn't like going up hills with the 4 wheeler in the back
> 
> Good strategy 😁 getting the 4 wheeler first.
> If you got the truck first the ol lady probably want you to buy the 4 wheeler


Yeah the old one had like 143hp lol, it didn't do too terrible honestly.. but between myself, the ol lady, the wheeler on the back, and the steel flatbed i built for it.. it was over its GVWR every weekend and got like 12 mpg. That, and being a regular cab there wasn't nearly enough room for helmets and extra boots and clean clothes and stuff.. super cramped. Definitely needed upgrading! 

I got lucky though, when I brought up the idea of buying a new wheeler last year she was ALL about it! She's always wanted a 4x4 wheeler.

Then when I presented the idea of the new truck because the old one was really too small for our new hobby she agreed again, score!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Its always a big plus when the Mrs. is on the same page as you. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Got ne "All Balls Racing" tie rods installed on the Foreman yesterday.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Still waiting on my exhaust to come back.
Should be anytime 🙄


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Almost ready for the year now...

-Fluids, filters, and sparkplug changed. Diffs were gross after 400 miles. GROSS.
-Aquired gopro, stuck it to skid-lid.
-Installed aftermarket tip. VROOM!
-Shimmed primary clutch 1.5mm for a 12% gear reduction, and installed stiffer secondary spring (stock kodiak 700 spring)

All thats really left is to get a tuner to fix its fueling, and a wiring harness for the led bar my fiance got me for christmas.

Gettin real horned up to ride now fellas. Shit yeah!









Here's what the front diff looked like lol. I was a little surprised to say the least.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like you have been busy


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Sounds like you have been busy


Gonna be ready to rip the second the trails open up here lol.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Got my new AudioFormz roof put back together, and installed. Music is thumpin' again!!!!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Finally got my exhaust back..should be putting it back on the next couple days so i can ride Saturday


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Ordered a set of oem front wheels for my rig and another pair of 28x9 mega mayhems so I can run a squared tire setup this year. 

I really wanted to buy a set of 30s and new wheels.. but.. even with my clutch mods I think a 30" setup would of been too doggy in thick mud for my liking.

This way im actually losing like 5 or 6 pounds of rotational weight.. should free up close to 2 hp.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, the real thick stuff demands alot of power with the big tires .


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Yeah, the real thick stuff demands alot of power with the big tires .


If I got my primary sheave machined I could get my cvt ratio to the point where my rig would have a factory overall final drive ratio with 30s, so id be OK gearing-wise.. and the 30s I was going to run weigh just about the same as the tires I have on it now so weight-wise id be more or less ok too... its just that it would just add another 250$ onto an already smoldering bank account 😅

I gotta take it easy for awhile lol.. right after I buy my tuner, naturally.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, priorities 😁 
Get the tuner first


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Gota say they shined it up pretty good
It dam sure didn't look this good when i sent it in 😁 
Fmf told me my muffler had a hard life

🙄


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Forgot the pic


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> View attachment 23439
> 
> Forgot the pic


What did you send it in for? Re-packing or something?


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Center core was broken. And rattling around


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Ah thats annoying, warranty repair or did you have to pay?


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I payed.the thing has been on the bike since 13 i believe. Under water alot.
I ussualy do all my own packings on my bikes.
But between the broken core and the metal packing let them do it.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> I payed.the thing has been on the bike since 13 i believe. Under water alot.
> I ussualy do all my own packings on my bikes.
> But between the broken core and the metal packing let them do it.


8 years under water IS a hard life for just about anything other than a fish haha.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Blmpkn said:


> 8 years under water IS a hard life for just about anything other than a fish haha.


Absolutely
They supplied all new hardware and a spark arrestor with it. Could use it to strain any big chunks out of the water.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Installed my new ujoint Saturday


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Went to a local off road park the other day and put my kodiak through its biggest mudhole yet, almost gave it a drink of water, and filled its cvt full of cruddy water. Good times!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks like a good time👍👍👍.snorkels are a engine saver. Unless it's just to deep 💩 
Like a buddy found our at hog waller this weekend.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Looks like a good time👍👍👍.snorkels are a engine saver. Unless it's just to deep 💩
> Like a buddy found our at hog waller this weekend.


I'd really like snorkels, theyre illegal up here though -__-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I forgot to post, but I got mine stuck the other day. lol.. went with a friend who's an appraiser to look at a 
1000 acre tract, part of it was swampy, and I got stuck.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Blmpkn said:


> I'd really like snorkels, theyre illegal up here though -__-


That should be illegal for snorkels to be illegal.
Communist state? 🤭


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Polaris425 said:


> I forgot to post, but I got mine stuck the other day. lol.. went with a friend who's an appraiser to look at a
> 1000 acre tract, part of it was swampy, and I got stuck.


Sounds perfect for a mud park.buy it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Slydog said:


> Sounds perfect for a mud park.buy it


I wish. $2mil.... lol


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> That should be illegal for snorkels to be illegal.
> Communist state? 🤭


Eeh almost. 

Maine is pretty decent about a lot. legal weed.. permitless canceled carry.. but there's definitely some drawbacks. Especially when it involves environmental stuff.

We are damn close to being another mass or Connecticut though unfortunately.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Blmpkn said:


> I'd really like snorkels, theyre illegal up here though -__-


What possible justification could they have to make snorkels illegal? I mean, that doesn't even make any logical sense.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Maines real proud of its 8000+ bodies of water/wetlands, and does everything in its power to protect/preserve them. It's illegal to operate anything other than a boat in water pretty much, so snorkels would just.. passively encourage people to go where they're not supposed to more or less. Lame, but understandable I guess. 

Christ, even if you get caught going through a wet spot on a trail when you could of just went around it can get you a ticket.. and thats because the overwhelming majority of our public trails are on private property people are nice enough to let us use.

We unfortunately lost 300 miles of trail last year because landowners got fed up with people being d-bags.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah it only takes a few to ruin it for everyone.
Happens here too


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Went to a terrain park earlier, did a little "Rock bouncing" and my first real water wheelie on the 450, good day.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Installing a new Rack Boss heavy duty steering rack in the Polaris. My oversized tires caused the stock rack to jump a tooth.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Let's be real, it was your maniacal driving that caused it to skip a tooth haha


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just finished installing the new rack tonight. Steers WAY better. Also, the Rack Boss rack is easily a lot bigger, beefier, and stronger than stock.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Just in time for bamboo. You going?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

When is Bamboo? I'm going to the Prairies this weekend for a poker run.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Starts Thursday june 3-6


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Our trails open for the year this Saturday! Super pumped.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Go have some fun


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Replaced rear axle


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just did an oil change on my portals. Love that Portal Blood!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SparkyPrep said:


> Just did an oil change on my portals. Love that Portal Blood!


Its like magical red snot.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just did an oil/ filter change on BOTH the RZR, and the Sportsman. Also, had to replace the primary battery in the RZR.


----------

